# Wireless-N router recommendations?



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm in the market for a new wireless-N router, since my current piece-of-$h1t 2Wire router (provided by AT&T with my U-Verse service) is only G. I'll be using it for my laptop (gaming laptop), as well as wifi for my xbox, which I use for streaming Netflix. I'm also planning on getting a new android tablet (probably the new Asus MeMO 370T whenever it comes out). So because of the 360 and tablet, I would like something with decent range, and because of streaming, and the potential of using at least two, possibly three wireless devices simultaneously, I would like something with decent bandwidth and throughput.

Right now I'm looking at the following routers, but I'm by no means decided, hence this post.
D-Link DIR-655: http://www.amazon.com/D-Link-DIR-655.../dp/B000LIFB7S
Linksys E4200 V2: http://www.amazon.com/Linksys-Perfor...7071829&sr=1-2
Linksys E4200: http://www.amazon.com/Cisco-Linksys-...7071829&sr=1-1

Any opinions on these three, or any other recommendations?


----------



## hottcakes (Dec 26, 2011)

maximumpc seems to favor this one. maximpumpc.com


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks, but that article was posted almost two years ago.


----------



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

i have the Netgear WNDR3400v2. it is the fastest thing i have ever had. i came off the e4200, and this is soooo mcuh better.


----------



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

cammiso94 said:


> i have the Netgear WNDR3400v2. it is the fastest thing i have ever had. i came off the e4200, and this is soooo mcuh better.


*much


----------



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

Keep in mind a N-router must have two physical radios to be a true N-router(not the bands such as 2.4ghz and 5ghz). The reason is is than an N-router is Mimi(multiple in multiple out). One radio for sending data one radio for receiving data. Make sure that the standard is N and not draft N.

Sent from OMFGB incredible 2.3.7


----------



## Daybreak (Dec 26, 2011)

Howdy,

Currently just released http://www.asus.com/...Routers/RTN66U/ works for now and the next 5-6 years

Asus RT-N66U router


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

hottcakes said:


> maximumpc seems to favor this one. maximpumpc.com


I'll vouch for this one. I've had it for quite a while and I prefer it to the linksys (g) routers I was using before with hacked firmware. Has the option for broadcasting G / N, as well as guest networks if you want them. Solid, quick transfer speeds with a cable as well.

All in all, I'd say this router is pretty good at being a router.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I have the DIR-655 from Dlink... it works great and is really easy to configure it.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Daybreak said:


> Howdy,
> 
> Currently just released http://www.asus.com/...Routers/RTN66U/ works for now and the next 5-6 years
> 
> Asus RT-N66U router


I have the last model, the RT-N56U, and it's been perfect. I'd have no problem recommending it, or this newer model, based on my experience over the past year.

Whatever you get, make sure it has gigabit ports and is dual band.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Yep, I know what to look for as far as specs, but I also know that specs don't mean crap if the firmware or hardware was developed by trained monkeys.







Thanks for the recommendations though, I'm probably going with the Asus RTN66U.


----------

